# Savage Edge - First Impressions



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I made my choice this morning and went with the Savage Edge in .243!

Anyway, finally got it home, unboxed it and threw a little blue threadlocker into the screws as I mounted the weaver rails and as I did I was compiling the thoughts that caused me to go the Savage route and think through some other "likeability" notes for my initial take on this rifle.

I should note that this IS most definitely a bargain rifle and is exempt from some bells and whistles we see on higher end stuff. I will also however note that it is also evident that this gun is NOT lacking in having sound fundamental principles of accuracy and safety as its hallmarks. These things alone make it a terrific value. At the very bottom is a pic of the rifle overall. The paper under the barrel is a receipt showing the free float of the barrel over the stock.

These are in no particular order, just as they came to me:

-Grip is thin and comfortable. Easy to get a handful and feel like I've got a solid grip.
-Entire rifle is weatherproof. Heavy matte finish on frame and Barrel, matte finish stockset as well.
-You can see the walmart receipt in some pics. This thing is free-floated like all other savage rifles
-Generous recoil pad. Not sure how easy this would be to replace on a heavy recoiler
-Very lightweight
-Nothing too flashy and unnecessary, feels like it can take a beating and get dirty
(example of above, the scope taps on the top of the receiver were empty. No fill screws were in it. Makes perfect sense as they are unnecessary for a rifle that will undoubtedly be scoped anyway)
-Detachable mag. Would be nice to have a couple extras too.
-Trigger isn't an accutrigger but very crisp and not too heavy, probably 4-5 pounds. ZERO play and movement.
-Bolt locks down hard and movement is very fluid. Only play is at the back wall of the cycle. 
-SAFETY, SAFETY, SAFETY! Super practical location at the breech of the bolt, VERY easy to operate and natural. Serrations on top and thumb goes right to it. 
-Scope mounts are same measurement as other Savage rifles, 110, etc. 
-Made in the U.S.A.!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !! I can't wait for a range report.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You are gonna like it ebbsy. .243 is one of my favorite calibers and Savage is one of my favorite brands. Hogs to dogs to deer it will do the job.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats there ebbs. Let us know how she shoots.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update man! I looked at the same gun in the Salida Walmart tonight but in .223. The price for that rifle just amazes me!

Keep us posted.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Cut my thumb in the parking lot of that Walmart real bad with my Kershaw Ken Onion back in 2005. It's a long story, but I've still got the scar to prove it. LOL, yes the value of the rifle is unbelievable. Let's hope performance matches the lopsided price/value comparison.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on your newest addition to the family, I don't have a 243 but follow all the talk that goes on here about it.

Was at the Walmart in Sandpoint ID. about 3 wks. ago and yes I can't believe the prices on the savages, for $300 out the door ready to go, sling,scope etc. included.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

ebbs,
do you think that you will have the trigger worked on? I mentioned in another thread that my son bought the edge in the 30-06, and he noticed that the trigger had a little small click to it before it fires. He really likes that cause he knows that if you squeeeeeeze any more, "FIRE!!!!!". He said that the click, if you hold the "SQUEEZE" just past the "click", you breath, it fires. He loves it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Autumnrider,

I'll need to do some shooting before I decide but at this point I doubt it. The trigger reminds me of the trigger on my old pre-'64 Winchester Model 70. It has a pretty shallow wall and is really crisp with zero takeup before it snaps. Like I said though, I'll need to fire it first. My glass should get in for it tomorrow sometime so I'll add some more pics then, and a final range report/review after I get to shoot it.


----------

